
Why is the healthcare industry still so bad at cybersecurity? - LinuxBender
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/02/why-is-the-healthcare-industry-still-so-bad-at-cybersecurity/
======
meristem
This is IoT from hell: the industry adopted the benefits of connected devices,
ignoring the systemic issues those bring. Add on a hefty dose of low usability
and user education on top.

